# Alum Ice '16



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Figure I'd get another continuous Alum thread started. Fished cove this eve for last hour, had 4" of ice. Only got out to 20' water as I was solo. Had a few marks but nothing caught. 
Disclaimer I was deep in cove. Main lake looked like it has started to skim over. I'll be back out this week. Orange north face jacket holler if you see me out. Safety first! 

Cheers


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the report! I've been waiting to see something on alum. I'm planning on checking it out on Thursday. Be safe out there.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Good report man hope to give it a shot in the next couple days we will see


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jray I'm sure I'll see ya out there. I might hit it again this eve, def will
Be fishing hard this weekend. Hopeful a few other spots start building ice. Cheers


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone doing any good?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Caught a lot of gills today. Not much size but I also don't have a flasher so I'll take it.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Going to try it when I get off work this morning


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

A few Gils other eve. Not many marks at all. I'm gonna try an get out fri eve and this weekend unless I attempt to head elsewhere


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to get out this weekend sometime. I have a lowrance on a yakattack cell block that I can use to mark fish. Has gps also so I have a few spots I'd like to hit. Anyone with an auger wanna meet up and give it a shot?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

CPK said:


> I want to get out this weekend sometime. I have a lowrance on a yakattack cell block that I can use to mark fish. Has gps also so I have a few spots I'd like to hit. Anyone with an auger wanna meet up and give it a shot?


Haha I do! of course we already talked about this, no auger here either. I'm sure we can come up with one. I have ice jigs and pinmans and Vibes to contribute. And a sled to get our stuff out there.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm at galena cove now. 3-4 inches, some clear some cloudy. Good luck men


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> I'm at galena cove now. 3-4 inches, some clear some cloudy. Good luck men


Any luck yet? A buddy and I were thinking of hitting up Alum but do not have an auger right now. Would we be able to borrow yours to cut some holes if you are still there in the afternoon?

Thanks, good luck, and be safe.

Matt


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Sure, no bites yet, I'm planning on staying until about 2, I'll let you know if I leave sooner. I've got my gear in a blue tub, right now I've got a safety yellow shirt on


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> Sure, no bites yet, I'm planning on staying until about 2, I'll let you know if I leave sooner. I've got my gear in a blue tub, right now I've got a safety yellow shirt on


Cool, anyone else out there?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm giving up. No fish caught, did get three bites, pretty crowded near Africa rd


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> I'm giving up. No fish caught, did get three bites, pretty crowded near Africa rd


That sucks man. I can't find anyone to head up there with me anyway. Did you see anyone else having any luck?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fished all afternoon, got off at dark, was in my buddies gray pop up shanty. 
Nothing but a few small crappie and 2 Gils. Not fishing like usual that's for sure... I might be looking elsewhere for tomorrow


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Fished Alum from about 8-noon. Lots of small gills , and one nice 17in bass.


----------



## Bmuscle (Jan 24, 2016)

Govbarney said:


> Fished Alum from about 8-noon. Lots of small gills , and one nice 17in bass. MyLife did your buddy ever get the drone down?
> View attachment 201186


----------



## Bmuscle (Jan 24, 2016)

Drone is still there lol... shoulda stayed man we got 9 crappie keepers now!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea looking at the long rang forecast I might be kicking myself for not staying out longer.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

They never really "Turned on" but it was steady in and out. Congrats on the bass


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mylife614 said:


> They never really "Turned on" but it was steady in and out. Congrats


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is any on main lake or in coves ? I FOUND 16 INCH CRAPPIES Just south of 37 bridge last year. Was looking to try it again


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't go anywhere near main lake right now , stick to coves , and even they might be iffy after this weeks weather (mid 40s all week)


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Govbarney said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere near main lake right now , stick to coves , and even they might be iffy after this weeks weather (mid 40s all week)


How thick was coves


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

A solid 4 maybe 5 in some spots


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Philfish360 said:


> How thick was coves


It really depends on the cove too. If it is a deep cove or has some current underneath it, the ice may be pretty sketchy. Be very careful if you do venture out to a different cove on Alum. And good luck!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone been out to Alum to check on ice lately? Was hoping to get out there this weekend .


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Was thinking the same, haven't been on it this week. Buddy said he seen a few out on Thursday. I might check some cove edges this eve


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool, let me know what u see if u do


----------



## Bmuscle (Jan 24, 2016)

I saw like 3 ppl at new galena cove yesterday ... it was 40° seemed dangerous


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone check out Alum last few days , I plan on hitting it up tmwr, wanted to know what the ice looked like ?


----------



## Bmuscle (Jan 24, 2016)

I figured it would still b sketchy but I haven't been out there


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I checked it today, bay at galena is hard and clear.
Not safe enough for me, but that is me.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Not filling me with a ton of confidence ....


----------

